# Big money in dog food



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It would seem like having all these brands is a protection too, for the parent companies. It's getting increasingly more difficult to trace all the brands back to their parent companies. When one food is recalled (like Diamond), it's hard to know how many foods might also be at risk because they come from the same place.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

DOCUMENTARY LAST WEEK TALKED ABOUT $16 BILLION ...
http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/dogsbreakfast.html


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.

1.) Karma
2.) Castor & Pollux Organix 
3.) Natural Balance Organic 
4.) Humane Choice Organic 
5.) Newman's Own Organics
6.) Blue Organics
7.) Nature Organics
8.) Verve Dehydrated Raw Dog Food
9.) PetGuard Organics
10.) Taste of the Wild Wetlands

Organic = Healthy

Link suggestions:
http://naturalbias.com/7-major-reasons-to-go-organic/
http://www.mofga.org/tabid/166/Default.aspx

Organic crops must be produced without pesticides (including herbicides), synthetic fertilizers, sewer sludge, bioengineering, or radiation. Organically raised animals must be given organic food and be free of growth hormones and antibiotics. Organic farm animals must have access to the outdoors, including pastureland for grazing.

If a food has a "USDA organic" label on it, it contains at least 95% organic ingredients. A government-approved expert must inspect the farm where it is produced to make sure the farmer follows all USDA requirements.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Pet food and pet care is a ---huge--- industry!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

T&T said:


> DOCUMENTARY LAST WEEK TALKED ABOUT $16 BILLION ...
> http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/dogsbreakfast.html


 Every once in a while, I think perhaps it would just be so much easier and a time saver for me to feed kibble but then I think of the recalls, the expose books (ex Foods Pets Die For) and the documentaries and realize I really don't mind grinding veggies and feeding my dogs whole food so much. 

I also have to confess to an anger that the companion pet food industry is as careless with our dogs (and cats) health as the 'Fast Food Nation' companies are ..


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Every once in a while, I think perhaps it would just be so much easier and a time saver for me to feed kibble but then I think of the recalls, the expose books (ex Foods Pets Die For) and the documentaries and realize I really don't mind grinding veggies and feeding my dogs whole food so much.
> 
> *I also have to confess to an anger that the companion pet food industry is as careless with our dogs (and cats) health as the 'Fast Food Nation' companies are ..*


*
*
I very much identify with your statement. While I do feed dehydrated Honest Kitchen with fresh add ins plus kibble from a couple of companies, I'm more and more interested in feeding a larger percentage of home-cooked. Are you feeding fresh cooked or raw? And if home-cooked, is there any particular book sources you've found helpful?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

mspantherina said:


> Stick to organic dog food. There are plenty of brands available. Please see list below for suggestions.
> 
> 1.) Karma
> 2.) Castor & Pollux Organix
> ...


Not all of the items on your list are 100% organic. Some might have organic grains, but not meat & vice versa. I know this because my breeder feeds TOTW and I've been researching it- it isn't organic! 



MyBentley said:


> [/B]
> I very much identify with your statement. While I do feed dehydrated Honest Kitchen with fresh add ins plus kibble from a couple of companies, I'm more and more interested in feeding a larger percentage of home-cooked. Are you feeding fresh cooked or raw? And if home-cooked, is there any particular book sources you've found helpful?


I really find the Honest Kitchen refreshing. I'd love to use it with a quality kibble for the new pup. I've heard and read nothing but good things. What does your pack get daily? I was thinking of trying 'Thrive.'


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> [/B]
> I very much identify with your statement. While I do feed dehydrated Honest Kitchen with fresh add ins plus kibble from a couple of companies, I'm more and more interested in feeding a larger percentage of home-cooked. Are you feeding fresh cooked or raw? And if home-cooked, is there any particular book sources you've found helpful?


I feed raw; not always organic but fresh raw meat, veggies, some bone, yogurt, eggs etc. I am not at home so cannot list the books, but I personally feel better including greens etc in my dogs diet so do not follow BARF. 

The diet I feed has evolved to best meet my Rowdy's needs - he is now gone but he was able to be healthy on this diet. I started with home cooked but while Rowdy improved he was not completely healthy until I went to raw.

My Towhee is fed a premium kibble meal (TimberWolf or Spot's Stew) once a week so her system can continue to handle it since she goes to her co-owner/breeder for seasons and potentially any breedings. Kind of a compromise here, but it seems to work.

Their training treats are cooked however - usually with garlic. Chicken, steak, liver etc.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Not all of the items on your list are 100% organic. Some might have organic grains, but not meat & vice versa. I know this because my breeder feeds TOTW and I've been researching it- it isn't organic!
> 
> 
> 
> I really find the Honest Kitchen refreshing. I'd love to use it with a quality kibble for the new pup. I've heard and read nothing but good things. *What does your pack get daily? I was thinking of trying 'Thrive.'*




The HK Thrive is the one formula I use with my dogs. It's higher protein and lower carbs than the other formulas and doesn't contain flaxseed which Bentley doesn't do well with. That's what they have for dinner - sometimes with a scrambled egg mixed in. For breakfast, it's straight kibble (on rotation) so that they will always accept it if boarded or someone else is feeding them or when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I feed raw; not always organic but fresh raw meat, veggies, some bone, yogurt, eggs etc. I am not at home so cannot list the books, but I personally feel better including greens etc in my dogs diet so do not follow BARF.
> 
> The diet I feed has evolved to best meet my Rowdy's needs - he is now gone but he was able to be healthy on this diet. I started with home cooked but while Rowdy improved he was not completely healthy until I went to raw.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you really found what works well for your dogs. Although I hear about great health benefits with the raw (especially for dogs with problems), I'm just not sure I could do it. But I really do want to investigate home-cooked more.


----------

